# Any good exhaust shops nearby??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Have a 98 cobra and need some pipes bent from the mufflers back,I have the old pipes (I think) to use as a pattern. Anyone recommend a good shop, I'm pretty picky when it comes to exhaust work, I can't stand a rattle or mismatched pipes. Thanks!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Enfingers Mufflers on Highway 29 across from Smokey's bbq


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

In Ft Walton, see Jeff at Coastal Muffler on Beale Pkwy at Mary Esther Cut Off.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

in pensacola, i would suggest georges mufflers on hwy 29 at detroit blvd. nice folks in there. always done my work.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (12/4/2007)*in pensacola, i would suggest georges mufflers on hwy 29 at detroit blvd. nice folks in there. always done my work.[/quote
> 
> Me too.
> 
> ...


----------



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

George's. Had 3 different trucks done there.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

just curious, about how much for duel exhaust (I have single exhaust now) on my dodge? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

it depends on what type of dual exhaust.. do you want true duals.. or just fake duals.. which is where the 2 true pipes go into one muffler and then become duals.. true duals is you have 2 different mufflers under the truck

which usually cost for either or 300-500 bucks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are benders now that will make a exact copy of the original pipe. They are CNC controlled or they can just bend what you want.



Go to Georges. Enfingers Muffler is no longer in business. I've known Adrian Enfinger personally for a Long time. [30+yrs]


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

George can do it. A catback on a mustang is a pretty simple job. For that tho, you could easily just order a cat-back system from anywhere for the mustangs/cobras. Magnaflow owns all in the exhaust world these days. Good sound and great flow, unlike the ever popular Flowdisasters!



But if you dont want to order a cat-back, and your picky about the work, I'd go to randy jernigan. He's done quite a few set-ups for friends of mine. His work is exceptional and he has fair prices. If you need his # I'll get it for you.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i may catch some slack for this but oh well. i do NOT recomend Georges, i used to use him all the time and have had many jobs done there. since he got remaried his shop has gone to shit. still does good work but he will rape you on prices! i now use Randys in molino, he used to work for George and does EXCELENT work!!! and has VERY good prices!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's good news. I wondered where Randy Jernigan went. I knew at one time he did work for George.



I personally have never used George. I would use Adrain Enfinger all the time as well as my family members. But it's been a long time since we needed any exhaust work with these systems under vehicles now a days.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah he has his own shop at his house now. i took a truck to him about a year ago and hope to take my new truck to him as soon as i have a little extra cash!


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

When I had the flowmaster 40 series duals put on my truck I went to Brent Rain Barrel Muffler there on Armenia off of Beverly. He did an excellent job on my F150. everything welded up rock solid and still going great about a year and half later. They've been abused offroad and everything else and even stood up to someone standing on the tip of my 3.5" tips


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one that knows about Randy. He's done some awsome stuff for people I know. He's done several local F-bodys (camaros, trans-ams) and they are a real pita to get 3 or 3.5" pipes tucked up nicely. He does a great job and takes pride in his work!

His # is 982-2213



As far as George. some people say he does great, others say the complete oppisite. He did some work on my old mustang, and it wasnt the greatest, but it didnt leak is about all I can say. I know a few people that have taken him some 3" stainless pieces and parts, and they've been butchered to no avail, then regular 2.5" stuck in its place. Thats a big no no on somebody's "hot rod" ya know....so, I guess it depends on the day...


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Randy is the MAn around P'cola. ANy trick work you need he can do. He'll probably be getting the work on the Camaro when it decides to move my motor out of Matt's garage!! The only other guy I would let touch it would be Joe Aflague over in Biloxi. A long time friend who does GREAT work too.


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd suggest Muffler Masters over there off of 9th and Jordan. Great guy still does the old school way with pen and paper, none of the fancy puters:usaflag. Gets to know all of his customers by there first name. 



And about the duals, i think they run a 250.00 install not including the pipes which will run you like 100$ depending on what diameter.





CurtyV


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *CurtyV22 (12/8/2007)*I'd suggest Muffler Masters over there off of 9th and Jordan. Great guy still does the old school way with pen and paper, none of the fancy puters:usaflag. Gets to know all of his customers by there first name.
> 
> And about the duals, i think they run a 250.00 install not including the pipes which will run you like 100$ depending on what diameter.
> 
> ...


I went there once after a friend recommended them. Haven't set foot in that place again. Don't know if the same guy is still there, but the guy in the office was rude as hell. Seemed like I was bothering him with my presence. yeah I wanted them to cut out two perfectly good mufflers and put in two new mufflers (on a mustang), but oh well, it's a muffler shop, shouldn't be a tough job for them.

Here's how it should go:

Me: Hi, how much to do this job?

Shop guy: It will cost X dollars.

Me: Great! When can you do it?

That's not how it went. It seemed like I almost had to beg him to take the job. The guy there really was an ass and acted like I was bothering them. I wasn't asking for anything unusual. I just hated the way my MAC mufflers sounded and I wanted my Flowmasters back under the car. I didn't ask for any discounts or special consideration. I just wanted to spend my money for what I wanted.

They did an ok job, but not perfect.


----------

